
Anyone at Twitter? There's a scam I want to take down (40k and counting) - ilonamm
https://twitter.com/eIonmmusk/status/966737850300534784
======
ilonamm
Twitter's support bot doesn't even have an option for scam and they haven't
responded to my support request. There's at least two eth addresses in the
messaging chain that have received at least some 40k.

I worked with an embassy in Abuja, Nigeria, and we had an enquiry from a man
who thought he owned a gold mine in Ghana. Turns out he didn't. A few days
later he was in headlines for committing a suicide.

A bit after I worked with UN office on drugs and crime and it's unbelievable
how much work it is to get these scammers to the court and prosecute.

Every time they are successful encourages them for more.

So I just can't sit and watch this. If you know someone who can take this
down, please let them know.

~~~
kristianp
The account has been suspended. There are a lot of cryptocurrency scams on
twitter with accounts having similar names to famous figures, replying to a
well known account and offering to give away eth or bitcoin if you send them a
small amount. e.g.:

[https://twitter.com/Bitfinex___/status/964883934780841985](https://twitter.com/Bitfinex___/status/964883934780841985)

    
    
        Replying to @BTCNewsUpdates @Bitcoin @keyatoms
        Happy to announce 30 BITCOIN giveaway! 
    
        To be able to receive 0.5 Bitcoin, you need to send 0.2 bitcoin to the address 
    
        1AZogUQTyvgwizwxkC1Nxzubno3xw9D1dA
    
        IF you are in the first 10, you have a chance to receive 1 BITCOIN

